# Community > Resource Library >  Book on sika hunting?

## MB

I need to get my head around sika hunting (not that I've achieved it for any other kind of deer!). Any book recommendations for the beginner?

----------


## muzza

Sika Hunter by Neil Philpott is probably the best .

This is it  - https://www.mightyape.co.nz/product/...rback/12931992

Sorry - its not in stock but this is the one you want .

----------


## muzza

otherwise Alex gale has written a couple - heres one on TM  https://www.trademe.co.nz/books/nonf...a82cfc1b29-001

----------


## Sarvo

> Sika Hunter by Neil Philpott is probably the best .
> 
> This is it  - https://www.mightyape.co.nz/product/...rback/12931992
> 
> Sorry - its not in stock but this is the one you want .


Exact what I was going to suggest
I may have it somewhere if you inteested - buired in boxes stored in Gunsmoke

----------


## Sarvo

> otherwise Alex gale has written a couple - heres one on TM  https://www.trademe.co.nz/books/nonf...a82cfc1b29-001


Cam Speedy - or did he just do research reports or the likes ??

Met both those Guys
Neil still activly out there
Got some crackers at his home (live ones I mean

----------


## muzza

Heres a link to several copies on Abes Books 

https://www.abebooks.com/servlet/Sea...nter&kn=&isbn=

----------


## ONYVA

i have " The Sika Hunters " by Alex Gale,  pm your address and you can have it.

----------


## MB

> Exact what I was going to suggest
> I may have it somewhere if you inteested - buired in boxes stored in Gunsmoke


Thanks, that would be good if you can find it.





> i have " The Sika Hunters " by Alex Gale,  pm your address and you can have it.


Awesome! I'll send a PM.

----------


## MB

Alex Gale book arrived courtesy of  @ONYVA.

Thanks mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

[QUOTE=MB;1133123]Thanks, that would be good if you can find it.

Sorry no book but a DVD it was

----------


## MB

No worries  @Sarvo, thanks for looking. Haven't owned a DVD player for years. In fact, not sure I ever owned one!

----------

